# cage placement and microwave



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

So the place I live is in tiny. Like under 500 square feet tiny. It makes it super hard to find places to put everything. It doesn't help that Zeph's cage takes up ALOT of space in my almost non existent kitchen. I have a shelf next to him, and I am just curious if you could think of any problems with putting a microwave on in. I don't know if there are any affects from the electrical current, or radiation ect being so close to him.


----------



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

Please keep your pet AWAY from the microwave. I am not sure what you mean by putting one on in in the cage or just the room?

My sister had a hamster in a small apt. She kept the cage on top of the microwave. the hamster got bald patches weird growths then died. This was an older microwave, however the whole thing was rather traumatizing, so please do not put your cage on or a round a microwave.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Do not put your cage on top/beside or even near a microwave. The rumbling sounds when on, food popping inside, beeping and loud close/opening of the oven door can be quiet disturbing for a hedgehog.

Dunno bout any microwave radiation coming out but it's mostly the sound and the heat escaping from the oven is bothersome enough.


----------

